# First ride! Trek Superfly 5



## Fsrbikr98 (May 7, 2014)

Hello.

So after a 12 year break, I decided for my health I needed to get back into mountain biking.


I rode a Specialized stump jumper a1 comp back I'm high school, and recently purchased a Trek Superfly 5, and the difference is incredible!(in a good way)


I was finally able to take my new toy on a ride today which is about 5 miles on the road, the first 2.5 miles are pretty flat with a nice smooth decline toward the end. The way back is a pretty brutal uphill which pretty much kicked my ass. Between being out of shape and also being a smoker I def took a beating today. 


The bike on the other hand was smooth as glass, although it sounds like something around the rear brake area is dragging. Gonna have to take a lot at that. Shifts were smooth but being out of the game for so long had me confused originally on which front cog to be in. I soon figured it out and can't wait to hit my local trails!

And lastly a pic of my new ride!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Congratulations on the new bike. Very nice choice! :thumbsup:

I too just got back into this sport for fitness just last year after a more than 10 year hiatus and I'm loving it. The new bikes are a big improvement over my old 1990's 26" hardtail. Have fun on the trails.


----------



## Fsrbikr98 (May 7, 2014)

Yea going from 26 to 29 inch wheels is like a whole new world. Bike really feels nimble though for its size. My old stump jumper was a little big for me, probably a 19 inch frame. This bike is a 18.5 and feels soooo much better. I know I shouldn't but I am really tempted to hit the trail by my house tomorrow!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Fsrbikr98 said:


> Yea going from 26 to 29 inch wheels is like a whole new world. Bike really feels nimble though for its size. My old stump jumper was a little big for me, probably a 19 inch frame. This bike is a 18.5 and feels soooo much better. * I know I shouldn't but I am really tempted to hit the trail by my house tomorrow!*


Why shouldn't you? Isn't that what you bought the bike for? I would hit the trails ASAP.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Fsrbikr98 said:


> Hello.
> 
> So after a 12 year break, I decided for my health I needed to get back into mountain biking.
> 
> ...


Great bike and good for you. A reformed smoker myself, mountain biking helped me put them down for good. Two competing addictions and mtbing definitely won out. The dragging sound may be due to your brake caliper not being aligned with the rotor. A very easy DIY fix..tons of YouTube videos on the subject.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> Why shouldn't you? Isn't that what you bought the bike for? I would hit the trails ASAP.


Yeah, no need to wait. I hit the trail as fast as I possible can once I get a new bike


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I quit smoking 8 years ago....after a 2-pack/day habit of Marlboro Reds. My cycling doc told me to start any cardio program, or soon succumb to COPD by age 50.

Here is the machine that keeps repairing my lungs and heart:


----------



## Fsrbikr98 (May 7, 2014)

I def want to hit the trails but I'm not sure my cardio is there. I'll try tomorrow and see how it goes. Back during high school I rode almost every day so my goal is to get back to that level


----------



## JBlue24 (May 11, 2014)

Nice bike, glad you got back into everything


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Fsrbikr98 said:


> I def want to hit the trails but I'm not sure my cardio is there. I'll try tomorrow and see how it goes. Back during high school I rode almost every day so my goal is to get back to that level


How'd it go?


----------



## Fsrbikr98 (May 7, 2014)

Sorry for the late update!

It's gone amazing! I gotta say my lbs really hooked me up with this bike, it fits like a freakin glove! 

I've been on maybe 8 trail rides with it now and honestly wish I could do more. The bike feels so light and nimble. It also goes like all hell with only a few pedal strokes, and seems to climb well, but the tires are def kinda crappy.

I just ordered a Wolf nw 32 front chainring, for the trails in my area there is no need for the 3x front setup. It will be replacing the stock 30 tooth middle ring, which I think will gear perfectly for Long Island trails, as well as my current fitness level.

Will post pictures when the ring is installed


----------



## Lakeshorecoupe (Jun 27, 2014)

Fsrbikr98 said:


> Hello.
> 
> So after a 12 year break, I decided for my health I needed to get back into mountain biking.
> 
> ...


Sweet looking bike!


----------

